# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Imposte su leasing immobiliare

## LORENZ67

La mia azienda il 21-12-06 ha acquistato un cappannone in leasing ed era soggetto a IVA.
Al notaio abbiamo già versato parte dell'imposta ipocatastale, ora sto pagando le varie rate del leasing, ma quanto dovrò ancora pagare di imposte (registro, ipocatastale, etc.)? 
Qualcuno mi illumini.... :EEK!:

----------


## LORENZ67

forse non mi sono spiegata abbastanza: 
valore totale dell'immobile 380.000 euro, rata mensile del leasing 2.620,50 
 ---- ho già pagato circa 8.000 euro al notaio, ora la società di leasing mi dice che mi addebita per il 2007 147,00 euro---- insomma quali e quante sono le imposte ? 
Sapete aiutarmi?

----------


## Speedy

> forse non mi sono spiegata abbastanza: 
> valore totale dell'immobile 380.000 euro, rata mensile del leasing 2.620,50 
>  ---- ho già pagato circa 8.000 euro al notaio, ora la società di leasing mi dice che mi addebita per il 2007 147,00 euro---- insomma quali e quante sono le imposte ? 
> Sapete aiutarmi?

  Probabilmente la società di leasing ha addebitato l'imposta di registro 1% sui canoni di locazione. In merito si può consultare la risoluzione ADE 134 del 27.11.2006 e l'articolo di Vincenzo D'Andò su questo sito sempre del 27.11.2006.
Al momento del riscatto penso che occorrerà un secondo atto notarile per il trasferimento della proprietà dalla società locatrice al conduttore, con pagamento di imposte catastali ed ipotecarie la cui misura può essere richiesta ad un notaio (non è il mio settore).
Ciao

----------

